# Solved: Error 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED): Unable to resolve the server's DNS ad



## tones1966 (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi, thank you in advance for any help or suggestions. 
My laptop is connected to a router via wifi but it keeps getting a DNS fault. 
I have another PC linked to the same router via WiFi and that works perfectly all the time. I have the same problem on both google chrome and IE browsers where I just get the message telling me that the DNS look up failed. 
My internet is still connected as I can dial into my remote CCTV cameras and I can ping website ip addresses. Its driving me crazy because it is so unpredictable. Most times I can just turn off my wireless adapter and turn it back on and it works for another hour or so. But sometimes it wont work all day, unless I start my laptop in safe mode, when it works everytime!
I have flushed the DNS cache several times but to no avail.

Please has anyone got any suggestions.
im running windows 7.

Thank you


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you using the same DNS server(s) on both PCs? What server(s) are you using on each?

If you cannot answer those two questions please show the following for both PCs, and indicate which is the problematic laptop.

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## tones1966 (Jul 11, 2004)

This is the file from the problematic laptop. unfortunately the other one is my wifes and shes not here at present. However, I can still get the internet on my Blackberry so I can confirm the router is working fine.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Tones Lappy>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : T66L
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapte
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-88-5C-B9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.41(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 23 April 2012 18:54:31
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 26 April 2012 22:22:47
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 80.58.61.250
80.58.61.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 3C-4A-92-4C-23-DE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:3092:3762:b06d:607b(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3092:3762:b06d:607b%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6CF43E3D-1F03-446F-A01C-BC6C92C2BF9B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8B5ABBE2-E19E-45EC-933B-A2FBBC957A29}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Tones Lappy>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try a public DNS server.


----------



## tones1966 (Jul 11, 2004)

Thank you. That seems to have worked! Its been a few hours now and no problems since I changed the DNS servers.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

